# Deadwood



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

I made this from a branch I cut of a birch in my garden last year, normally birch is almost white with some light brown shades.
I guess the black stripes is there because the rotting process has started. (It has been laying outdoor, exposed to the elements for over a year). It still feels hard and sturdy, so I dont think it will snap and hit me in the face







The fork tips are quite thick and short so it should work....


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude your slingshots are crazy. In a good way!


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

one of the most, if not the most magical natural fork artist

he himself is a natural


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

u got that right nf there beauts and what do you use to carve the grooves?


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Another stunning sculpture! Excellent.


----------



## Howard (Aug 9, 2010)

It looks like its charming the hand. Very nice. Impressive!


----------



## TacticalHuntingSurvivalist (Jun 11, 2011)

Whoa it fits your hand perfectly!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

A magnificent handful ... congratulations!

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

you make some fantastic slingshots.


----------



## marcus sr (Jun 5, 2011)

thats awesome work


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

That is one good looking fist full of slingshot NW!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice one, very good job


----------



## Xidoo (Aug 14, 2010)

Great slingshot. Your designs are one of a kind I love them all. Saludos.


----------



## bkcooler (Jul 23, 2011)

Beautiful.
How long did it take for you to shape it?


----------



## El Topo (Jun 8, 2011)

and another beautiful catty! you definitly know what you are doing!!!


----------



## monoaminooxidase (Jun 20, 2011)

Pretty cool!
I wonder if people tried to let some wood rot in a controlled way - if you knew how, you could get beautiful results i suppose.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i j ust worked on a beautifully rotting fork.. still very sturdy . unfortunately a knot fell out because of a mild rot around it. so not i have a gaping hole in my slinshot


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

deadfall is one of my favorite types of wood to use, doesn't really matter the species, there are almost always good suprises inside them and they are almost always still strong enough.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> deadfall is one of my favorite types of wood to use, doesn't really matter the species, there are almost always good suprises inside them and they are almost always still strong enough.


i had some rot in my deadwood.. the frame still feels strong, but i have this hole in the front of it from where a branch died or something.. can i fill it with something? i dont have any epoxy around, but wood glue?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

Epoxy really would be best, wood glue won't work very well, but is worth a try if you have nothing else. You will probably need to fill it a few times before building up enough.

You could also try superglue thickened with sawdust.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

gunna try super glue now.


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

i am going to try to just let the super glue fill the hole and harden. no sawdust yet. i think it would look cool with the hole filled in clear...
we will see..


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

Wow, Thanks for the kind words







I have been out shooting with a friend today, testing out the natural ergo and this deadwood shooter.Both felt good and it was great fun. Here is a pic of it with bands.
I will try to leave some raw naturals outside over the winter, and check them out next summer (different types of wood)


----------



## Dan the Slingshot Man (Nov 21, 2010)

that is awesome, nice job


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That's a pretty radical looking bandset and pouch you got on there too. Where did you happen across them?


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

i don't think repeated layers of superglue will end in a "clear" plug...epoxy will. repeated leyers of superglue will do a great job of penetrating the rot and making a stronger wood but will also blush (when it creates a white film on the surface).


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

The Gopher said:


> i don't think repeated layers of superglue will end in a "clear" plug...epoxy will. repeated leyers of superglue will do a great job of penetrating the rot and making a stronger wood but will also blush (when it creates a white film on the surface).


i didnt know that.. i will get epoxy next time i am out,., so far the superglue is looking good.. not dried totally yet but very shiny still.
i will let u know how it goes. either way i am happy to patch it up anyway i can because it looks awesome.


----------



## justplainduke (May 31, 2011)

You never cease to amaze me with your skills.
Job well done!


----------



## nitrokillah (Apr 17, 2011)

very nice .


----------



## Norwegian Wood (Jan 12, 2010)

jskeen said:


> That's a pretty radical looking bandset and pouch you got on there too. Where did you happen across them?


I make my own bandsets, the pouch is made from the belt of an old leather apron (industrial type)


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

You have the virtue of patience, his work is very good.


----------



## smooth62 (Aug 23, 2011)

spalted is whats that is called


----------



## bj000 (Jul 21, 2011)

smooth62 said:


> spalted is whats that is called


thank you,. i had seen "spalted" before in the posts, but i didnt know what it meant.. now im using the word every ten seconds lol


----------

